# Early Boston Conn Soda New Haven



## madpaddla (Apr 5, 2013)

Here is one I got recent.  Never seen one before then I found some info from these blue pages.  

 Unique shape.


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 5, 2013)

Has the original ball stopper inside.


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 5, 2013)

Embossed:

 F & B
 A B C Co / New Haven CT
 Pat 5th 1864

 Here is the link to one a member had previous.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-227459/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#227472

 Other info
 http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABShowBottle.aspx?Bottle=50874AB&Firm_Number=50874

 Wonder the color rarity?  A keeper for this CT collection.  Hunting down some other CT sodas if any are available.

 Thanks all


----------



## Dugout (Apr 6, 2013)

You can appreciate that one! Nice.


----------



## junkyard jack (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## deep digger (Jun 26, 2013)

It comes in blue also.


----------

